# Have been applying for last few months- No response at all. NEED GUIDANCE



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I see that people are been successful in getting jobs in UAE. Many people in this forum have been lucky enough to get a job there and they are moving. I have been applying for last couple of months but have not recieved any response from any where. 
I am trying to figure out if i have been applying on the right websites. 

Can people who succesfully found jobs in UAE guide us who to contact because every web site even few recruiters do not have any updated job postings?

Can you please provide the authentic recruiters and how often did you follow up over the phone or emails. 

My fingers are literally sore now typing emails and following up with the recruiters. No one ever responded.

Please assist me.

Rgds


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're not already based in the UAE, your e-mail/application will go straight in the bin 99% of the time and your time will be wasted the other 1% of the time.

If you don't have a job in the UAE, you can't come and live here.

It's a bit of a catch 22 situation and one of the main reasons there are so many empty villas/apartments in Dubai.


----------



## hotmama (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi - The best way to get involved is to find recruiters that have offices where you live now, with office also in Dubai. you have to follow up with recruiters every week, they are like real estate agents here. never call you back! Good luck with your hunt and don't give up, just find large recruitment firms and go hard.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

One of the things to bear in mind is that the UAE was not spared from the global recession. The good old days are long gone and there are now many companies who are struggling or who have gone bust already, hence recruitment is quite minimal.

There are far less jobs available now than there was about a year ago. There are also a lot of competition for these jobs and only the best and most experienced people are getting a look in. Loads of companies are changing their recruitment strategy and putting candidates through more rigorous interview processes. My company for example makes no secret of the fact that 96 out of every 100 applications end up in the bin and the interview process takes forever!!

There are 2 options: 1. Wait until things improve in the next 2 years or 2. Put yourself in the place of the employer and try and structure your application to the job at hand. This could involve as much work as having to tailor and restructure your CV to every application. Try not to waste energy applying for each and every job; apply only for the jobs that match your skills, experience and qualifications and as has already been pointed out, try to keep in touch with recruiters and ask for feedback. 

Good luck!


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Best way to get a job is show up on their doorstep....


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Macroen said:


> Best way to get a job is show up on their doorstep....


- Most important factor to succeed landing a job is your network, your personal contacts.
- Put best effort into your resume. Focus on achievements and results.
- Register for alerts matching posts you are looking for.
- Increase your visibility for local and foreign recruiters. I am getting most calls from foreign recruiters who are based in UK.

Good luck


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

maybe you could find a local company to you that is a global company(that has offices in Dubai of course). Get a job with them and then at a later point try to get a transfer to Dubai. It will take a bit longer but worth a shot aswell.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

can I ask what is your area of expertise? just because some industries are doing slightly better than others.

but i think in the end is going to much more difficult (not impossible though) to get hired unless you are based in the UAE already. The reason why a year ago companies were flying people over here and offering positions to people abroad was because demand was higher than supply. Now is the other way around and most companies I think don't need to look at candidates overseas, when there are tons of people who are already based here, especially if they are currently unemployed as that gives them the upper hand in the negotiation of salaries and packages. Having said that, if you have a very specific set of skills that is on high demand, and difficult to find in local candidates, then you've got better chances. Good luck!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

mrbig said:


> maybe you could find a local company to you that is a global company(that has offices in Dubai of course). Get a job with them and then at a later point try to get a transfer to Dubai. It will take a bit longer but worth a shot aswell.


This is the best and safest advice for anyone who desires work overseas. Will add that when you interview with them let them know upfront that you are willing to go overseas.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am in the same boat! My wife has a job in Dubai and she moved here 5 months back. I moved here 4 months back and have been looking for a job ever since. few recruiters have cared to respond and that too in negative.


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. You asked my area of expertise. Well,I am an Industrial Engineer with over 7 years of experience in Manufacturing-Prodution and Supply Chain Management (Logistics). So far i have not heard any thing from any recruiter. just thinking to give a shot in 2 months. 
I am very scared to take this step but have to for family reasons. Here in Canada i have a job. I dont know if i will be able to take a long leave from my company and or if they would let me.
I am totally confused.

Rgds





dizzyizzy said:


> can I ask what is your area of expertise? just because some industries are doing slightly better than others.
> 
> but i think in the end is going to much more difficult (not impossible though) to get hired unless you are based in the UAE already. The reason why a year ago companies were flying people over here and offering positions to people abroad was because demand was higher than supply. Now is the other way around and most companies I think don't need to look at candidates overseas, when there are tons of people who are already based here, especially if they are currently unemployed as that gives them the upper hand in the negotiation of salaries and packages. Having said that, if you have a very specific set of skills that is on high demand, and difficult to find in local candidates, then you've got better chances. Good luck!!


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Currently i am working in a company who have their head office in Dubai. It is a big company. So far i have not mentioned my plans but i heard that their pay scale is not as good. I have also heard that UAE is very expensive and one needs atleast 15000 Dhiram to survive.
I am thinking to talk to my boss later this month and lets see what he says. He himslef is transferred from UAE and wants to go back . He finds it too cold for him . Dont blame him 








hotmama said:


> Hi - The best way to get involved is to find recruiters that have offices where you live now, with office also in Dubai. you have to follow up with recruiters every week, they are like real estate agents here. never call you back! Good luck with your hunt and don't give up, just find large recruitment firms and go hard.


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

I hear you Macroen, thats what i think i will have to do. I have a elative over there, may be i will borrow his car for few days.
But the problem is how would i be able to find out the area where all the manufacturing , distrubution centres are. 
I will definitly need some kind of assistance from a person who already is in this trade




Macroen said:


> Best way to get a job is show up on their doorstep....


----------



## fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Maverick,

What is your area of expertise? Can i ask you few questions, i hope you wont mind.

How were you able to stay for 5 months. I heard the max stay they give is 1 month and so far did you get any kind of call?
I am sure you would be visiting and knocking each door but how did you feel so far. Do you find any kind of hope? 








maverick3981 said:


> I am in the same boat! My wife has a job in Dubai and she moved here 5 months back. I moved here 4 months back and have been looking for a job ever since. few recruiters have cared to respond and that too in negative.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

My wife is working here as I said so its very important for me to land a job here. A tourist visa is for 30 days but u can get it extended for another 30 days by paying a fee and after that you have to go back for min 30 days. I was on tourist visa initially but now im on my wife's spouse visa. So far I have had very few calls and a few of them were from consultants wanting me to pay a fee upfront. I did that with one of them but no result so far.

I have 6.5 years of work experience with IT technical support, QA and Project Management.


----------



## telsokari (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi there,

Apologies for bringing up an old thread, but i am having the same issue. I have been applying to jobs in Dubai for over 6 months and have yet to get any response to any applications.

I have been using Gulfnews and Bayt as recommended by some friends who live out there but have not had any replies to anything.

Is there a better way of going about this?

Thanks

Taareq


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

telsokari said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Apologies for bringing up an old thread, but i am having the same issue. I have been applying to jobs in Dubai for over 6 months and have yet to get any response to any applications.
> 
> ...


Come on a tourist visa for a month and try your luck. Very difficult to secure jobs in Dubai from overseas these days unless is very senior positions or very specialised jobs.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Unless you hire the services of a consultant, you will hardly get any response. I am finally going back after 1 year if trying.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> Unless you hire the services of a consultant, you will hardly get any response. I am finally going back after 1 year if trying.


You should never pay anyone to try and find you a job. At best, they will take your money and provide you a lot of empty promises in return. These so called 'consultants' will prey on your desperation and tell you exactly what you want to hear, without so much as lifting a figure to help push your CV through. Plus, no reputable recruitment agent will ask for money to try and find you a job - their fee comes from the employer!

I was made redundant in 2008 and a friend put me in contact with someone who supposedly could help me find a new job. He tried asking me for money and then telling me my CV was no good. Funny, since I managed to find a new job with the same CV!


----------

